# Benjamin Moore discontinuing most stock colors



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I was at my paint store today and they mentioned that BM is discontinuing a _lot _of there stock colors. No more Tudor brown in Moore Guard/Glow, no regal linen white, white dove, etc. 

I was wondering if NCPaint1 could give me the low-down.....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think they started that process at least 1 year ago. Some colors even longer.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> News to me too. I'll check into it a bit more.
> 
> I never stocked any factory tinted colors. I ordered them from time to time. The greens/reds were nice because the hide was so much better. Oh well, with the gennex system now most darker colors are much better.


I guess the rep made a visit yesterday and gave them a list of more colors that didn't make the cut. With tudor brown and a few of the other darker colors not making the cut in the exterior line, I'm going to make the switch to Aura. Guess thats what they want anyway.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I remember him saying _no _changes in the Ben line...


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

I always found it useless to carry stock colors. takes up too much room, it's better to tint everything and save space. unless it's a 200 gallon order, I'll have that sht factory tinted!!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> I always found it useless to carry stock colors. takes up too much room, it's better to tint everything and save space. unless it's a 200 gallon order, I'll have that sht factory tinted!!!!


As a _contractor, _its nice to be able to over-buy on a stock color and return any un-opened. I _hate _running short of paint on the job.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> As a _contractor, _its nice to be able to over-buy on a stock color and return any un-opened. I _hate _running short of paint on the job.


here's the problem with that: if a painter bought a gallon, put it in the back of the truck, dented up the can, had some of the label peel off, got overspray on it, got mud on it, OR LEFT IT OUT TO FREEZE, would you buy it after it was returned? you can see where i am coming from as a salesman...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> here's the problem with that: if a painter bought a gallon, put it in the back of the truck, dented up the can, had some of the label peel off, got overspray on it, got mud on it, OR LEFT IT OUT TO FREEZE, would you buy it after it was returned? you can see where i am coming from as a salesman...


I only return paint in the same condition as i bought it, _clean!_ I've been buying from the same paint store for 26 years, and they are ok with me doing things this way....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

....


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I only return paint in the same condition as i bought it, _clean!_ I've been buying from the same paint store for 26 years, and they are ok with me doing things this way....


hey, that's cool man. i wish there were more customers like you!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> here's the problem with that: if a painter bought a gallon, put it in the back of the truck, dented up the can, had some of the label peel off, got overspray on it, got mud on it, OR LEFT IT OUT TO FREEZE, would you buy it after it was returned? you can see where i am coming from as a salesman...



Dude, its common sense, If you over buy, you are obviously going to make sure you keep the cans you might return just they were when you bought them. 

Here, they got rid of the stock colors it seems years ago, only color that is stock now is white. You get used to it after awhile and its really not that big of a issue.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> You get used to it after awhile and its really not that big of a issue.
> 
> Pat


But I dont want to have to _change!!!! _Waaaaaaaa.......... :jester:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> As a _contractor, _its nice to be able to over-buy on a stock color and return any un-opened. I _hate _running short of paint on the job.


 Not to mention that you can grab a gallon for touch ups if you run short and usually be ok not boxing it.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Dude, its common sense, If you over buy, you are obviously going to make sure you keep the cans you might return just they were when you bought them.
> 
> Here, they got rid of the stock colors it seems years ago, only color that is stock now is white. You get used to it after awhile and its really not that big of a issue.
> 
> Pat


i know. i don't stock any stock colors. everything is tinted. but i still hate how that 90% of people return stuff all messed up where I live.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Not to mention that you can grab a gallon for touch ups if you run short and usually be ok not boxing it.


everything should always be strained and boxed, you never know.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Honestly, I could probably count all the times I've sold any of the stock colors on one hand.


Years ago when I used to use BM I went through a lot of stock Navajo White for tract houses. It was pretty nice just getting it pulled and shaken.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I was at my paint store today and they mentioned that BM is discontinuing a _lot _of there stock colors. No more Tudor brown in Moore Guard/Glow, no regal linen white, white dove, etc.
> 
> I was wondering if NCPaint1 could give me the low-down.....



Benny Moore had pre-mixed colors??

And to think I used them for YEARS and it was NEVER mentioned.....

Maybe it's a Canadian thing...........


----------



## M.Pillow (Jul 7, 2010)

I remember the Regal factory mixed pink, green and blue. Gosh, there was like 20 factory colors at one point maybe? 

Opal was so pretty.

The latest discontinued list has the entire Ben Moore interior penetrating stain line, at least for our market.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is another of those topics that can get misconstrued on a forum. It's not a product elimination issue. They are simply not bottling up the ready mix colors. The dealer will have to mix it. Probably more of a pain for the dealer than for you. Just order the right amount, as custom mixes are usually non returnable.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Not say BM But for some colors Factory mix is the only way to go. Had a red barn color. If it had been mix out of a deep base it would have been a 3 coater + with a factory mix prime and go.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Not say BM But for some colors Factory mix is the only way to go. Had a red barn color. If it had been mix out of a deep base it would have been a 3 coater + with a factory mix prime and go.


 Ya got that right Veith,im no chemist but the factory mixed colors are much better than store mixed. Its not even close.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

I loved Tudor Brown, but it is a very earlyu 90's color. If they get rid of just one make it Atrium white.

I think the reason that factory standard colors cover better is because the colorant is a powder base instead of a liquid colorant they use in the stores.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been told the factory colors have much finer grind to the tints which helps with coverage. I like the ability to check "now is that navajo or linen white" and return what I did not need.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

We applied a ton of Navajo and Liner white to homes, man. We loved Navajo on the exteriors especially for its covering ability.

I still remember when I first started going to BM over 20 years ago and they were selling a product called pro vinyl. Anyone remember that stuff? I think it was the Grandfather of Prosaver?


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

As of last week BM is no longer manufacturing the following:

Interior Alkyd Stains - Discontinued
ALL FACTORY COLORS int/ext
363/163 ironclad - getting relabeled & re-named
some of the DTM is going to be discontinued
5gal buckets of aura Interior except base1

Stock is still available until we all deplete the warehouses of it

there is more, but cant think of it off the top of my head

This is all because of the purchase of Complimentary Coatings (i.e. - coronado/lenmar/maxum/trinity & insl-x) They are going to be re-labeling some of the other products as benjamin moore owned brands and replacing their own product with these.


----------

